# Trailer poject for 1432 jon boat



## Ben (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey guys, 
I am in the process of converting a trailer for my jon boat and will probaby need some help as I go. I am planning to do this pretty quick and I will be taking some pictures along the way that will hopefully help others as they take on similar projects. I am really bad about just doing something and not taking a single picture, however I am going to get my dad to help me remember to break out the camera every time we get started. 

History:
I bought a small, very sturdy trailer that was for a 12' v hull. I am in the process of converting it to a trailer for my 1432 jon boat. When I got it they guy had already took the rollers off and decked it with 5/4 board and was using it for transporting refrigreators, freezers, AC units etc. So far I have pulled all the 5/4 boards off, bought a 3"x3" steel square tube 9' long to extend the tounge of the trailer. I got 3/8" thick steel tube to increase the tounge weight, and that is the thinnest my local steel yard carries. The guy I bought the trailer from also put brand new tires on it. They are wider than normal trailer tires. I'll post pictures soon so you guys can better see what I am dealing with.


----------



## Ben (Jul 13, 2011)

I read BassBoy1's trailer tips article that was posted at the top of the trailers thred and still have some questions.

It seems like most trailers have pretty short bunks and a perpendicular bunk toward the front, will that work? 

I looked at BassBlaster's trailer project and that is almost exactly what I want to do. Except I plan to do it quickly because my motor is supposed to be out of the shop in the next few days. 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=13048 

I notice in BassBlaster's thred he used non-pressure treated wood for the bunks, why? 

where do you get the brackets that hold the pvc trailer guide? 

Also I am planning to convert this trailer again down the road when I get a larger boat, so I plan to bolt eveything on and minimize holes in the trailer so it will be much easier to convert later.

I will post pictures of what I have so I can get ideas on how to utilize my parts and minimize purchases.


----------

